# Panzer



## jade5280

Starting a separate thread for photo dumping!


----------



## jade5280

And some more.....






Double dews!

This is a BABY paw


----------



## MastiffGuy

Beautiful looking pup and pack


----------



## jade5280

MastiffGuy said:


> Beautiful looking pup and pack


Thank you!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Cuuuute! I saw the title and instantly thought about the dog who comes to the dog daycare I work at named Panzer.. nice name!


----------



## jade5280

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Cuuuute! I saw the title and instantly thought about the dog who comes to the dog daycare I work at named Panzer.. nice name!


Thanks! It was the only name SO and I could agree on.


----------



## sassafras

Oh, he's so tiny and perfect. Look at his little belly.


----------



## jade5280

sassafras said:


> Oh, he's so tiny and perfect. Look at his little belly.


I guess this is why some people like puppies. After Ryker I never wanted another puppy again. Panzer is just so cute and awesome I'm going to miss his little puppy wiggles and grunts.


----------



## luv mi pets

It will be interesting to see how he grows up. Kind of interesting to see a pup at 8 weeks and then as a yearling. Good pictures.


----------



## mudypony

I am SO in love! 

I'm amazed by how he can look incredibly handsome and adorably cute at the same time. Glad to see it looks like he's getting along with Gypsy and Ryker as well!


----------



## Sandakat

He is so darn cute!


----------



## jade5280

luv mi pets said:


> It will be interesting to see how he grows up. Kind of interesting to see a pup at 8 weeks and then as a yearling. Good pictures.


 I know! He's going to grow up so fast 


mudypony said:


> I am SO in love!
> 
> I'm amazed by how he can look incredibly handsome and adorably cute at the same time. Glad to see it looks like he's getting along with Gypsy and Ryker as well!


 Thank you! They are all getting along well. Ryker loves having someone to play with.


Sandakat said:


> He is so darn cute!


 Thanks!


----------



## jade5280

Panzer beating up Ryker


----------



## Wet Beards

What a sweetie. Ryker is so gentle with him in play. 
How long do the antennae  have to stay on?


----------



## jade5280

Wet Beards said:


> What a sweetie. Ryker is so gentle with him in play.
> How long do the antennae  have to stay on?


Ryker is a good brother. They usually just need to be taped for a month or 2.


----------



## jade5280

Sharp tooth

Basket baby

Ryker POOPED on Panzer's head. I had to change the tape, but got a sneak peak at his big boy ears!


----------



## kcomstoc

I cannot even imagine a dog pooping on another dog's head lol poor puppy and personally I don't really like the ears that you have to tape or glue for them to stand up *like dobermans or beauceans or great danes. I figure if they wanted to stand up they would on their own but I cannot deny that those ears are really cute on him


----------



## jade5280

kcomstoc said:


> I cannot even imagine a dog pooping on another dog's head lol poor puppy and personally I don't really like the ears that you have to tape or glue for them to stand up *like dobermans or beauceans or great danes. I figure if they wanted to stand up they would on their own but I cannot deny that those ears are really cute on him


I tried to stop it from happening but I was too far away to get to them in time haha. No worries, I totally understand why some people don't like it.


----------



## Remaru

He is just too cute. Look at the little paws. The extra dew clews used to bother me some (I grew up with pyrs, you would think I would be used to it but it sort of weirded me out) but I think I've finally embraced them. I call them Lad's "raptor claws". For some reason it always makes me think of the Raptors from Jurassic Park when I see them. I am going to be watching your posts about this little guy very closely. I've only been able to meet a couple at dog shows and it isn't the same. Also I'm jealous you are growing pumpkins.  We couldn't get anything to grow this year.


----------



## Avie

At first I thought 'Oh you got a Dobermann?! How'd I miss that!' and then I saw the double dew claws on his hind paws and realized he was Beauceron  I knew Dobes are routinely cropped in the US but I totally forgot you do that with Beauces over there too. 

Anyway, he is super cute. 

Oh, aren't you afraid the tape'll get ripped off during play?


----------



## missc89

Soooo cute!! And I LOVE your new signature!!!


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> Ryker POOPED on Panzer's head. I had to change the tape, but got a sneak peak at his big boy ears!


Hahaha. I can't imagine you were too amused, but this cracked me right up (which is pretty hard to do on a Monday morning). 

Can't believe how big his feet look in one of the previous photos! He is a very handsome boy


----------



## jade5280

Remaru said:


> He is just too cute. Look at the little paws. The extra dew clews used to bother me some (I grew up with pyrs, you would think I would be used to it but it sort of weirded me out) but I think I've finally embraced them. I call them Lad's "raptor claws". For some reason it always makes me think of the Raptors from Jurassic Park when I see them. I am going to be watching your posts about this little guy very closely. I've only been able to meet a couple at dog shows and it isn't the same. Also I'm jealous you are growing pumpkins.  We couldn't get anything to grow this year.


One of his littermates had double dews on the front and back. They can be shown like that, but it seems that people have a preference towards double dews on only the back feet. We're going to be meeting our breeder at a UKC show in a couple weeks and I'm excited to meet other beaucerons!

Also, the pumpkins are my mothers. We don't have a garden yet, but will be starting one next year.



Avie said:


> At first I thought 'Oh you got a Dobermann?! How'd I miss that!' and then I saw the double dew claws on his hind paws and realized he was Beauceron  I knew Dobes are routinely cropped in the US but I totally forgot you do that with Beauces over there too.
> 
> Anyway, he is super cute.
> 
> Oh, aren't you afraid the tape'll get ripped off during play?


 I think the majority of people that show them in the US have them cropped, but some of him littermates were kept natural. 

The tape actually stays on really well despite the tape not being that sticky. If Ryker starts to nibble or lick them then I will separate them, but so far it hasn't come off on it's own.

Are beaucerons common in the Netherlands?


missc89 said:


> Soooo cute!! And I LOVE your new signature!!!


Thank you


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Hahaha. I can't imagine you were too amused, but this cracked me right up (which is pretty hard to do on a Monday morning).
> 
> Can't believe how big his feet look in one of the previous photos! He is a very handsome boy


 I had to laugh about it afterwards, but I really didn't want to go through the trouble of redoing them again! Anyways I took off the tape and brought him to a Doberman breeder to help me re do them. She said that they are standing up really well and once this tape comes off he shouldn't need to be re tapped.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> I had to laugh about it afterwards, but I really didn't want to go through the trouble of redoing them again! Anyways I took off the tape and brought him to a Doberman breeder to help me re do them. She said that they are standing up really well and once this tape comes off he shouldn't need to be re tapped.


Are you finding the maintenance of the cropped ears overly difficult? Would you be able to manage without the Dobie breeder you found helping you?

I ask because while I'm leaving this Dane pup's ears natural, I may consider cropping one of mine in the future (only if I get a black male, I think). I know the longer crops are a bit more time-consuming, but I'm wondering how many difficulties I'd have with it...


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Are you finding the maintenance of the cropped ears overly difficult? Would you be able to manage without the Dobie breeder you found helping you?
> 
> I ask because while I'm leaving this Dane pup's ears natural, I may consider cropping one of mine in the future (only if I get a black male, I think). I know the longer crops are a bit more time-consuming, but I'm wondering how many difficulties I'd have with it...


They have been lower maintenance than I thought they would be. I think I could do them myself, but would rather not for fear of messing the tape up and then having to remove and retape because I don't want to make it a bad experience for him and want it to be over as quick as possible. He's very good about it, but I can see it being really frustrating with a dog that squirms too much.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> They have been lower maintenance than I thought they would be. I think I could do them myself, but would rather not for fear of messing the tape up and then having to remove and retape because I don't want to make it a bad experience for him and want it to be over as quick as possible. He's very good about it, but I can see it being really frustrating with a dog that squirms too much.


Okay, it's good to hear that he's good about it and that it's not too much of a pain in the butt. I'm pretty good at wrapping/taping things (rode horses for a very long time), so I'm hoping that if I make that choice, I won't struggle too much. I may never decide to do it - putting an animal in discomfort just for my personal aesthetic pleasure doesn't really appeal to me. Panzer does look so handsome with the crop, though


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Okay, it's good to hear that he's good about it and that it's not too much of a pain in the butt. I'm pretty good at wrapping/taping things (rode horses for a very long time), so I'm hoping that if I make that choice, I won't struggle too much. I may never decide to do it - putting an animal in discomfort just for my personal aesthetic pleasure doesn't really appeal to me. Panzer does look so handsome with the crop, though


Yeah I don't really like it either, but they don't seem to bother him too much. Once in a while he'll scratch at them. I'm sure he'll be happy once the tape can finally stay off.


----------



## Avie

jade5280 said:


> I think the majority of people that show them in the US have them cropped, but some of him littermates were kept natural.
> 
> The tape actually stays on really well despite the tape not being that sticky. If Ryker starts to nibble or lick them then I will separate them, but so far it hasn't come off on it's own.
> 
> Are beaucerons common in the Netherlands?


I see them sometimes, but they're not very common. I have entertained the thought of a Beauce myself, but I've decided not to go that way. There are unfortunately quite some temperament issues around these parts, in France too. The number of sharp and somewhat unstable dogs is increasing, and the breed is getting a reputation of being untrustworthy... That's basically what put me off most. I guess those issues aren't playing over at yours? Or you just found an exceptionally good breeder. 

Ps. Not hearsay, one of our Dutch respected purebred dog magazines featured an extensive article about them not too long ago.


----------



## jade5280

I've heard talk of lines with unstable temperaments. Mostly online. I'm not sure how big of an issue it is in the US because there are so few breeders. Our breeder and the breeders that she associates with seem to be producing stable dogs. I'm in a beauceron Facebook group and am going to ask members more about that.


----------



## Sandakat

When you hear back, I'd love to hear their answers. You can set it up as a new thread so we don't hijack Panzer's pictures.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> When you hear back, I'd love to hear their answers. You can set it up as a new thread so we don't hijack Panzer's pictures.


 It's ok. I got a lot of responses. It seems to be an issue in both the US and Europe for over aggressive and shy dogs. Some breeders aren't breeding for good temperament (didn't want to ask for names because of the conflict). Just like any other breed, there are both good and bad breeders. I've heard nothing but good things about the breeders you were looking into.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Gahh he is so CUTE! Cant wait to see how he is going to grow up!


----------



## jade5280

Booger face


----------



## mudypony

He's so big already! That last picture is absolutely precious!


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> He's so big already! That last picture is absolutely precious!


Thanks! He's starting to get leggy. Loosing his fat squishy puppiness


----------



## mudypony

jade5280 said:


> Thanks! He's starting to get leggy. Loosing his fat squishy puppiness


That's sooo sad but also exciting to see how handsome he'll be all grown up! He's going to be catching up to Ryker and Gypsy in no time.


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> That's sooo sad but also exciting to see how handsome he'll be all grown up! He's going to be catching up to Ryker and Gypsy in no time.


He's almost there!


----------



## Remaru

He is such a beautiful boy. Puppies grow so fast. I can't believe he is getting so big already.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

OMG he looks so clumsy and awkward LOL.


----------



## jade5280

He's SO clumsy! Someone else described their beauce as a bull in a china shop lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

jade5280 said:


> He's SO clumsy! Someone else described their beauce as a bull in a china shop lol


I know its asking a lot, but I would really love a video! LOL


----------



## jade5280

Here's a vid of him digging
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLEAhzStbBQ


----------



## jade5280

I guess today is bath day


----------



## Sandakat

When you've got paws that big you can really move some dirt!


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> When you've got paws that big you can really move some dirt!


That's what I was thinking plus what a lazy digger >.> laying down


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Haha, he looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## Remaru

Don't mind me, just stalking your puppy.....


----------



## Sandakat

Remaru said:


> Don't mind me, just stalking your puppy.....


Right there with Remaru....


----------



## mudypony

I'm with Remaru and Sandakat... Panzer has turned me into a full-on stalker haha


----------



## jade5280

Haha . Panzer is going to his first puppy class tomorrow! I'm so excited.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

jade5280 said:


> Haha . Panzer is going to his first puppy class tomorrow! I'm so excited.


We will expect pictures, please


----------



## mandasannie

Panzer is so playful looking.. I feel like you can't be in a bad mood watching him play! Have fun at class!


----------



## jade5280

Lookin' cute after a bath


----------



## Sandakat

That is one intense little face... very cute, but intense.

How did the puppy class go?


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> That is one intense little face... very cute, but intense.
> 
> How did the puppy class go?


Thanks for asking. It went really well. He was very good and focused on me most of the time. He got a little barky when other dogs started up, but redirected right away when I asked him to.


----------



## missc89

I am really dreading bringing Sterling to puppy class lol I know he's going to just want to run all over the place and go see all the other doggies


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> I am really dreading bringing Sterling to puppy class lol I know he's going to just want to run all over the place and go see all the other doggies


Well if he doesn't poop on the floor, he'll have done better than Panzer haha. When does his class start?


----------



## Lucy

Genuine question: I was surprised when I saw the pictures of the taped ears because I thought cropping dogs' ears was now generally considered cruel? (Like clipping tails.) Am I wrong about this? Is there disagreement about this issue?


----------



## ireth0

Lucy said:


> Is there disagreement about this issue?


Long story short; yes there is disagreement about whether it is okay or not.


----------



## Avie

Lucy said:


> Genuine question: I was surprised when I saw the pictures of the taped ears because I thought cropping dogs' ears was now generally considered cruel? (Like clipping tails.) Am I wrong about this? Is there disagreement about this issue?


Much disagreement. And disagreement and controversy will keep existing unless it gets banned, like in my country. It doesn't matter what people here think about cropping/docking, the ban takes away any and all discussions. It makes arguing about it pointless. As long as it is legal, like in the uS, opinions and actions will differ and people do as they see fit.


----------



## jade5280

What they said. It's a controversial issue and has been discussed in depth before on this forum. Many people have strong opinions on both sides. It's legal and still common practice here in the US, but has been banned in other countries.


----------



## kcomstoc

Well I don't know what it means but I had a dream about a Beauceron puppy last night...I think you're getting to me Jade lol even though I think the breed would be all wrong for me


----------



## jade5280

kcomstoc said:


> Well I don't know what it means but I had a dream about a Beauceron puppy last night...I think you're getting to me Jade lol even though I think the breed would be all wrong for me


Haha that's awesome!


----------



## jade5280

So in love with this guy. He's 13 weeks, 5 days, and 33.4lbs now. Pretty much done taping ears unless they fall back down when he's teething, but they are staying up well
His eye brow was shaved because he got scratched by the cat, but it's starting to grow back in


<3


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Look at that big handsome guy! His ears look good. I'm glad you are enjoying him and he sounds awesome.


----------



## Sandakat

I was going to send you a message today saying that it was really about time you put up more pictures of him! Thank you! He is gorgeous. I just love his face (and the rest of him too, but oh that face).


----------



## Wet Beards

Yeah, for me, it's the "melt your heart" eyes. 
He's such a sweetie.


----------



## Remaru

Look how big he is getting! I think his ears look great. How is he getting along with the cat, other than obviously getting scratched?


----------



## jade5280

Remaru said:


> Look how big he is getting! I think his ears look great. How is he getting along with the cat, other than obviously getting scratched?


He's really good with the cat. He got a little too frisky and she scratched him trying to get away because she was cornered. They are good now the cat isn't afraid of him anymore, he likes to show her his toys. He doesn't chase at all.


----------



## kcomstoc

"hey kitteh would you like a tennis ball?!" lol OMG I'm starting to love this puppy


----------



## taquitos

His ears are looking beautiful  Panzer is so cute!


----------



## BellaPup

Awwww...so cute! Sharing his ball with kitty. Maybe they'll be best snuggle buddies


----------



## LeoRose

He's really looking good.


----------



## missc89

He's getting so big!! He's already out-weighing Sterling!!


----------



## jade5280

kcomstoc said:


> "hey kitteh would you like a tennis ball?!" lol OMG I'm starting to love this puppy


 Haha! Glad to hear 


taquitos said:


> His ears are looking beautiful  Panzer is so cute!


Thank you! I ended up having to retape his left ear because it was starting to fold in.



BellaPup said:


> Awwww...so cute! Sharing his ball with kitty. Maybe they'll be best snuggle buddies


lol maybe. I'm not holding my breath though.



LeoRose said:


> He's really looking good.


 Thank you!


missc89 said:


> He's getting so big!! He's already out-weighing Sterling!!


Yeah he's getting heavy. Pretty soon I won't be able to pick him up!


----------



## jade5280

Everyone loves to chase Ryker






Serious meeting


I wonder what he said lol


Panzer learned that he's big enough to get on the couch by himself. This is his favorite spot now.


Finally! I did it! A picture of all three looking at the camera and in focus!!! It only took 100 tries. Amazing


----------



## Hiraeth

I was just going to make my way over here and ask about an update! 

The last photo is great! Panzer is looking cuter than ever


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> I was just going to make my way over here and ask about an update!
> 
> The last photo is great! Panzer is looking cuter than ever


Thank you


----------



## Sandakat

I love the chasing pics. And I understand how hard it was to get that last picture! When I had 2 dogs I couldn't get a good "look at me" picture. 3 is a feat!

When did Ryker start to get a white muzzle?


----------



## BellaPup

jade5280 said:


> I wonder what he said lol


That's hilarious!
"ha-ha-ha...I was only joking guys, really...ha ha ha. Uh oh"


----------



## Avie

Fence looks great by the way! So do the dogs.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> I love the chasing pics. And I understand how hard it was to get that last picture! When I had 2 dogs I couldn't get a good "look at me" picture. 3 is a feat!
> 
> When did Ryker start to get a white muzzle?


Gypsy is the one with the white muzzle. She was white when we got her. Old lady haha



BellaPup said:


> That's hilarious!
> "ha-ha-ha...I was only joking guys, really...ha ha ha. Uh oh"


His expressions kill me!



Avie said:


> Fence looks great by the way! So do the dogs.


 Thanks!


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> Gypsy is the one with the white muzzle. She was white when we got her. Old lady haha


Oops. Well, that explains it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

LOL you need to update your drawing siggy already! he is growing so fast!!!! He is already almost as big as Ryker and Gypsy!


----------



## Remaru

So much running, happy puppy. I love the pictures. He is getting so big already.


----------



## jade5280

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL you need to update your drawing siggy already! he is growing so fast!!!! He is already almost as big as Ryker and Gypsy!


Haha I know. Last weigh in he was about 35lbs. Going to weigh him again tonight.



Remaru said:


> So much running, happy puppy. I love the pictures. He is getting so big already.


 Thanks! He's such a sweet cuddle bear


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> Haha I know. Last weigh in he was about 35lbs. Going to weigh him again tonight.


Wow! He IS growing fast! Are you keeping weekly height measurements for him?


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Wow! He IS growing fast! Are you keeping weekly height measurements for him?


No I haven't measured his height at all I'm too lazy lol


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> No I haven't measured his height at all I'm too lazy lol


Won't lie, it's really difficult. Every time I try to sneak a measuring tape near Titan, he tries to eat it.


----------



## Avie

Maybe you guys could try to measure the pups against something, like a door. Pinpoint the shoulder height with a pencil and then you measure.  Mike is deathly afraid of the measuring tape, because obviously that thing is super dangerous, and we used the aforementioned method. Works well!


----------



## jade5280

Avie said:


> Maybe you guys could try to measure the pups against something, like a door. Pinpoint the shoulder height with a pencil and then you measure.  Mike is deathly afraid of the measuring tape, because obviously that thing is super dangerous, and we used the aforementioned method. Works well!


 Oh that's a good idea!


----------



## mudypony

Ryker keeps getting cuter everyday! The last picture of the three of them is awesome! Such a good looking group of dogs!


----------



## jade5280

19-20' at the withers and 40.2lbs.



mudypony said:


> Ryker keeps getting cuter everyday! The last picture of the three of them is awesome! Such a good looking group of dogs!


Thank you! Did you mean Panzer?


----------



## mudypony

jade5280 said:


> Thank you! Did you mean Panzer?


:redface::redface:

Ha... whoops! Can you tell I'm tired? Totally meant Panzer haha


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> :redface::redface:
> 
> Ha... Whoops! Can you tell i'm tired? Totally meant panzer haha


lol!


----------



## luv mi pets

wow I have been so busy lately, I have not been on the forum lately. Last time I was on here you had two dogs and a brand new puppy and now you have 3 dogs. Where did that little puppy go? I can not believe how fast they grow up. Nice looking dog gang you have there.


----------



## dagwall

jade5280 said:


> 19-20' at the withers and 40.2lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Did you mean Panzer?


Geez, he's about the same height as Jubel and a couple pounds lighter. Craziness. He's adorable.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

jade5280 said:


> Haha I know. Last weigh in he was about 35lbs. Going to weigh him again tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks! He's such a sweet cuddle bear


LOL he is already bigger than Lincoln is fully grown haha ... by boy is such a squirt hahahaha, sometimes I forget that because he is big for his breed.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> 19-20' at the withers and 40.2lbs.


Wow! He is going to be a pretty sizeable guy when he's full grown! 

So jealous. I'm living vicariously.


----------



## jade5280

luv mi pets said:


> wow I have been so busy lately, I have not been on the forum lately. Last time I was on here you had two dogs and a brand new puppy and now you have 3 dogs. Where did that little puppy go? I can not believe how fast they grow up. Nice looking dog gang you have there.


Thank you! I know he's not a tiny baby anymore. I'm not too sad though...less pee for me to clean up.



dagwall said:


> Geez, he's about the same height as Jubel and a couple pounds lighter. Craziness. He's adorable.


I didn't realize Jubel was that small. He looks bigger in photos and videos!



OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL he is already bigger than Lincoln is fully grown haha ... by boy is such a squirt hahahaha, sometimes I forget that because he is big for his breed.


 It's going to take some adjustment getting used to having a dog that weighs more than me. I'm going to have to figure out the whole bath situation when I can no longer lift him lol.


Hiraeth said:


> Wow! He is going to be a pretty sizeable guy when he's full grown!
> 
> So jealous. I'm living vicariously.


He will be hefty, but he wasn't even the biggest puppy in the litter. According to the puppy weight chart he will be 90lbs. I don't think it's too far off.


----------



## dogsule

What a cute guy, are you going to be showing him?


----------



## jade5280

dogsule said:


> What a cute guy, are you going to be showing him?


Yes that's the plan. I've never shown a dog before so we'll see how I like it. I was planning on showing him at a UKC show last weekend, but they weren't having a baby puppy class. Hoping to show him in an AKC show in Nov.


----------



## dagwall

jade5280 said:


> I didn't realize Jubel was that small. He looks bigger in photos and videos!


Ha, everyone thinks he's much bigger than he is. He's about 19" at the shoulder and 45-47#. Pretty much the same size as Watson who I had the same reaction to when I met him "smaller than I pictured".


----------



## missc89

Where would one find this magical weight chart that gives you an approximate estimation of your dogs full grown weight???????!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> Where would one find this magical weight chart that gives you an approximate estimation of your dogs full grown weight???????!?!?!?!?!?!


I used this one. It was pretty accurate when I did it for Ryker when he was a baby. It said he would mature at 55lbs. He's about 58lbs now at 2 years old.
http://www.puppychart.com/


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> I used this one. It was pretty accurate when I did it for Ryker when he was a baby. It said he would mature at 55lbs. He's about 58lbs now at 2 years old.
> http://www.puppychart.com/


Ha. It estimates Titan at 109 lbs when he's 32 lbs at 12 weeks. Methinks it's not calculating for the Great Dane growth curve


----------



## missc89

Okay, that's what I ended up finding and it estimates Sterling at 41 lbs when he was 25 at 13 weeks old


----------



## jade5280

Yeah it's not terribly accurate, but it's sometimes close.


----------



## missc89

jade5280 said:


> Yeah it's not terribly accurate, but it's sometimes close.


Lol aww Jade. "It totally worked with Ryker!...but yeah it's not accurate" <-- I don't know why but I find this hilarious


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> Lol aww Jade. "It totally worked with Ryker!...but yeah it's not accurate" <-- I don't know why but I find this hilarious


Haha I think it gives a good ballpark. Add 10lbs and I think it would be closer.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> Haha I think it gives a good ballpark. Add 10lbs and I think it would be closer.


I hope not, in my case! I used a few of these things when I first got Titan and freaked out that I was going to have some sort of oddball minuscule 110 lb Great Dane.

...I won't lie, it still freaks me out a little.


----------



## jade5280

I don't think it works as well for larger breeds. Looking at the parents will give you a better idea, but it's fun to see what it comes up with anyways.


----------



## jade5280

Peter Panzer update. 42lbs now. Next Wednesday is our puppy class graduation.


----------



## Avie

Big puppy  He grows so fast!


----------



## jade5280

Avie said:


> Big puppy  He grows so fast!


 He's starting to get cumbersome to carry and lift now.


----------



## Hiraeth

Ugh, so cute! 

Where did you get that half cotton/nylon, half chain collar? I like it and haven't seen anything like that in pet stores around here!


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Ugh, so cute!
> 
> Where did you get that half cotton/nylon, half chain collar? I like it and haven't seen anything like that in pet stores around here!


I bought it on Amazon. The brand is Rogz. http://www.amazon.com/Rogz-Utility-Reflective-Obedience-Half-Check/dp/B002DXEOJ0


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> I bought it on Amazon. The brand is Rogz. http://www.amazon.com/Rogz-Utility-Reflective-Obedience-Half-Check/dp/B002DXEOJ0


Thanks! 

Haha, it wouldn't let me submit just "thanks!" because I wasn't over the character limit. But now I am


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Haha, it wouldn't let me submit just "thanks!" because I wasn't over the character limit. But now I am


 You could have written "Thaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssssssss" or "Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL!


----------



## Remaru

I love his face! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## jade5280

With big brother, Jackal


----------



## mudypony

He's getting so big and handsome! I think I'm literally in love with him <3


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> He's getting so big and handsome! I think I'm literally in love with him <3


Me too! He's an amazing puppy.


----------



## BooneOEB

LOVE him!!! Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## kcomstoc

I love the cape


----------



## Marvel

He is such a good looking puppy! I love his sweet face.


----------



## jade5280

BooneOEB said:


> LOVE him!!! Such a handsome boy!!





kcomstoc said:


> I love the cape





Marvel said:


> He is such a good looking puppy! I love his sweet face.


Thanks all!


----------



## DogtorWho15

Beautiful boy! In the full body pic, since the floor is white it looks like he is standing outside the picture lol


----------



## GrinningDog

He's so stinking cute.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

He is going to be gorgeous! Are you definitely trying conformation with him now?


----------



## jade5280

DogtorWho15 said:


> Beautiful boy! In the full body pic, since the floor is white it looks like he is standing outside the picture lol


Thank you! Haha I see what you mean 



GoGoGypsy said:


> He's so stinking cute.


 Thanks! 


ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> He is going to be gorgeous! Are you definitely trying conformation with him now?


Yes, his first show is Nov 22nd for baby puppy. I'm not going to be super serious about the confo, but I think it will be fun to try and go to a few shows a year.


----------



## jade5280

A couple more from today since it's his first Halloween!





My noodles


----------



## kcomstoc

He looks so poised and serious next to the pumpkin  like he's trying to be an adult lol do any of your dogs like to play with/eat pumpkins?


----------



## mudypony

I love your trio so much! Especially all of them with the pumpkin, so perfect!


----------



## jade5280

kcomstoc said:


> He looks so poised and serious next to the pumpkin  like he's trying to be an adult lol do any of your dogs like to play with/eat pumpkins?


 He thinks he's fancy . Ryker was chewing on the stem, but other than that they ignored it.


mudypony said:


> I love your trio so much! Especially all of them with the pumpkin, so perfect!


 Thank you!


----------



## luv mi pets

Thought of you the other day at work. Rescue lady brought in a Redbone female for x rays. She just got the dog from a shelter and needed to see how many pups the girl was carrying. We counted 8 of them in there. Mom was so sweet. I can see why you like the breed. 

Panzer is looking good these days.


----------



## Hector4

He is a sharp and fine looking boy.


----------



## jade5280

luv mi pets said:


> Thought of you the other day at work. Rescue lady brought in a Redbone female for x rays. She just got the dog from a shelter and needed to see how many pups the girl was carrying. We counted 8 of them in there. Mom was so sweet. I can see why you like the breed.
> 
> Panzer is looking good these days.


Awe! They are super sweet. Love me a good ol' hound dog 



Hector4 said:


> He is a sharp and fine looking boy.


Thank you!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

He is so cute! I just want to squish and mush his little face! I also love the double dews in the back.


----------



## Hiraeth

How's Panzer doing? It's been a little bit since you've posted photos!


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> How's Panzer doing? It's been a little bit since you've posted photos!


Thanks for asking! He's doing great. Starting to become more hands off with strangers. He will go up to people and enjoy pets, but he doesn't like our vet or handling teacher touching him in weird places. Not unexpected, just something we will have to work through and take things slower. This may put our plans to show on the back burner unless I can get him more comfortable. We will keep doing what we're doing and if he decides that he doesn't like to show then I have no problem with that. He's still an amazing puppy and he impresses me every day! He's almost as big as Titan now (lol!) at 52lbs.


----------



## Hiraeth

Wow, his face looks so mature! What a handsome boy 

Do many Beaucerons become extremely standoffish with strangers? I'm not very familiar with the breed besides what I've learned from your posts.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

He sounds like Lincoln, he is VERY hands off with some people, mainly men, but some women, too. I would like to say that he prefers women who resemble me, but that isnt true because the trainer at our training place resembles me in height and build and he took a while to warm up to her. But one of the owners here is an older lady in her 60's and he warmed up to her right away. He loves my husband, who is hispanic, but hates other hispanic people? My dog is weird LOL


----------



## BellaPup

heeheehee....I love the "feathers" around his ears...reminds me of a pretty moth


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Wow, his face looks so mature! What a handsome boy
> 
> Do many Beaucerons become extremely standoffish with strangers? I'm not very familiar with the breed besides what I've learned from your posts.


Yes it is very normal. I haven't met one that was what I would call 'friendly' with strangers. They shouldn't be aggressive or scared, but are aloof with strangers.



OwnedbyACDs said:


> He sounds like Lincoln, he is VERY hands off with some people, mainly men, but some women, too. I would like to say that he prefers women who resemble me, but that isnt true because the trainer at our training place resembles me in height and build and he took a while to warm up to her. But one of the owners here is an older lady in her 60's and he warmed up to her right away. He loves my husband, who is hispanic, but hates other hispanic people? My dog is weird LOL


 I think he's also going through a fear period so that could be contributing to him not wanting to be handled by random people. He doesn't like to be loomed over. 


BellaPup said:


> heeheehee....I love the "feathers" around his ears...reminds me of a pretty moth


Haha thanks! I like his neck fluff!


----------



## Hector4

May I ask who your breeder is?


----------



## jade5280

Hector4 said:


> May I ask who your breeder is?


De la Valle Katadhin in Maine. Dam and sire are from Chateau Rocher.


----------



## Hector4

jade5280 said:


> De la Valle Katadhin in Maine. Dam and sire are from Chateau Rocher.


Thanks, now I'm stalking them on facebook.


----------



## parapluie

He is so adorable! I love love love his eyes and expressions.


----------



## jade5280

parapluie said:


> He is so adorable! I love love love his eyes and expressions.


Thank you!


----------



## jade5280

We got best of breed, but that was only because he was the only Beauceron puppy haha. He didn't do as well as I hoped in the ring. I thought he would do better since we were doing really well in our handling class. He wouldn't let me stack him and he didn't like the judge leaning over him and he kept trying to pull back. He was okay with her touching him though. She said he was a nice puppy. I tried to free stack him as best as I could, but it didn't turn out that great lol. Otherwise he did great with all the other dogs and commotion.


----------



## pinksand

Congrats on Best in Breed (even if it was out of 1) and for getting out there with him! It was your first shot as well right? It sounds like he did pretty well overall, do you think you'll be showing him more? He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## jade5280

pinksand said:


> Congrats on Best in Breed (even if it was out of 1) and for getting out there with him! It was your first shot as well right? It sounds like he did pretty well overall, do you think you'll be showing him more? He's such a handsome boy!


I showed Panzer's mom once before, but that's as far as my experience goes. Yes he didn't do too bad. We just need more work and I need to work on my handling skills. I still haven't decided if I like it or not, but I'll do at least one or two more shows before I make up my mind.


----------



## mudypony

He's so handsome! Cannot believe how big he's getting! Congrats on the best of breed, even if it was out of one. He sounds like he handled the show atmosphere pretty well!


----------



## Jen2010

Sounds like he did pretty good for his first time! How much does he weigh now? He looks huge!


----------



## BooneOEB

Congrats on your first show! He is soon handsome. I have such a puppy crush on him!!


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> He's so handsome! Cannot believe how big he's getting! Congrats on the best of breed, even if it was out of one. He sounds like he handled the show atmosphere pretty well!


Thank you. I know I already miss him being a little puppy. He's always done amazing in new environments, nothing seems to phase him!



Jen2010 said:


> Sounds like he did pretty good for his first time! How much does he weigh now? He looks huge!


He's almost 60lbs now! He has a really heavy frame.


----------



## jade5280

BooneOEB said:


> Congrats on your first show! He is soon handsome. I have such a puppy crush on him!!


Thank you! ?


----------



## jade5280

Had a great time today at a Beauceron meetup. Panzer was too scared to play because they were all too big and rowdy. He did have fun playing one on one with Ramsay. He was stuck to me like glue the whole time.


Playing with Ramsay

Panzer and big bro Jackal



Panzer and Jackal

Ramsay, Jenga, Jackal, Uolie


----------



## mudypony

OH my goodness! All those Beaucerons... soo jealous! You must have been in heaven!

Panzer is handsome & adorable as always! Can't believe how much he looks like his big brother.


----------



## Canyx

I love all the photos but especially the first one where his mouth looks so derpy holding the ball. I love this boy!!


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> OH my goodness! All those Beaucerons... soo jealous! You must have been in heaven!
> 
> Panzer is handsome & adorable as always! Can't believe how much he looks like his big brother.


 Haha yeah they are all really nice dogs. I found out that Ramsay only lives 30 minutes from me! They do look so much alike, they have very similar faces.


Canyx said:


> I love all the photos but especially the first one where his mouth looks so derpy holding the ball. I love this boy!!


Thanks! I really like that one too, he's such a funny ham.


----------



## jade5280

From the other morning


----------



## kcomstoc

jade5280 said:


> From the other morning


OMG look at that face!!!  how do you stand the cute?


----------



## jade5280

A little over 6 months old now. Last time I weighed him a couple weeks ago he was 65lbs. Taller than Gypsy and about as tall as Ryker.



Christmas


----------



## mudypony

I love that picture of the three of them together! Panzer looks massive next to Ryker and Gypsy haha


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> I love that picture of the three of them together! Panzer looks massive next to Ryker and Gypsy haha


He's closer to the camera in that picture, but he is very solid. Rectangular and bulky, compared to the spindly hound shape


----------



## Wet Beards

He's grown into those huge paws beautifully. 
Fit and gorgeous.


----------



## jade5280

Wet Beards said:


> He's grown into those huge paws beautifully.
> Fit and gorgeous.


 Thank you


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Wow! he is looking more and more like a man every day!!!


----------



## jade5280

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Wow! he is looking more and more like a man every day!!!


He really is! He didn't stay a puppy for too long...


Some more pics. Panzer loves his cousin, Piper. We have also started IPO training and are doing private lessons with the local TD as well as group training with the working dog club. Having lots of fun. His next show is this weekend.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Aww look at that hansome pup, did not realize how close in age he is to my guys. Good luck in the show, is this his first big boy show?


----------



## jade5280

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Aww look at that hansome pup, did not realize how close in age he is to my guys. Good luck in the show, is this his first big boy show?


Thanks! Yes his first 'real' show. We will be competing against his older brother and another male. Most likely won't win anything, but it will be a good time.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

jade5280 said:


> Thanks! Yes his first 'real' show. We will be competing against his older brother and another male. Most likely won't win anything, but it will be a good time.


You do not go to shows with a puppy expecting to win, you go for their brains/the experience.


----------



## jade5280

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> You do not go to shows with a puppy expecting to win, you go for their brains/the experience.


Yes! He definitely needs more experience. It's not the same as going to handling class every week.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

jade5280 said:


> Yes! He definitely needs more experience. It's not the same as going to handling class every week.


No it's not. I know my pups are probably not going to do well in their first show, but they need to go for the experience. Luckily they will be there the day before they are entered and we have late show times the first day, so we can work on things


----------



## pinksand

He's growing up so handsomely! Good luck at his next show!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

He is so handsome!


----------



## jade5280

pinksand said:


> He's growing up so handsomely! Good luck at his next show!





TheDarkestMinds said:


> He is so handsome!


Thank you both! 

We didn't get any points, but we got Reserve Winners! Panzer did so well. Proud of my little niblet.


----------



## Prozax

Congratulations! He is growing so nicely, such a handsome young man. He's still got a puppy face, but looks so big next to you


----------



## jade5280

Prozax said:


> Congratulations! He is growing so nicely, such a handsome young man. He's still got a puppy face, but looks so big next to you


Thanks! He's really not that big. I'm only 5ft tall! Haha


----------



## jade5280

More Panzer. He's still amazing. I thought I would get some bratty teenager stuff, but haven't yet. Maybe that will come later. He has become a bit more high energy, but as long as we get in mental exercise every day he is fine. Love to train with him. We will be starting agility in another week. 25" and 75ish lbs


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG I canNOT get over that face!!!  He's just freaking precious, good luck in agility


----------



## Hector4

He is a very good looking dog!!! I might have to steal him lol.


----------



## CptJack

I LOVE that picture of him with the banana! I can't wait to hear how you guys like agility.


----------



## mudypony

l love him <3

Cannot wait to hear how he does in agility class (and see pictures *hinthint*)! Also, I think you need another Beauce, so you can having two matching pairs.

Crazy to think he's the exact same size as Duke right now.


----------



## DogtorWho15

He is so handsome! I also want to know how the agility goes along with pics  

How old is he now? Also it is hard to tell from the picture, but does he have double dew claws? Just wonder cause his back feet looked a little funky for a second lol


----------



## jade5280

kcomstoc said:


> OMG I canNOT get over that face!!!  He's just freaking precious, good luck in agility


 Thank you!


Hector4 said:


> He is a very good looking dog!!! I might have to steal him lol.


 Hehe thanks!


mudypony said:


> l love him <3
> 
> Cannot wait to hear how he does in agility class (and see pictures *hinthint*)! Also, I think you need another Beauce, so you can having two matching pairs.
> 
> Crazy to think he's the exact same size as Duke right now.


I think I need a matching pair too, but SO doesn't haha! He still seems small to me. He doesn't take up a ton of space.






DogtorWho15 said:


> He is so handsome! I also want to know how the agility goes along with pics
> 
> How old is he now? Also it is hard to tell from the picture, but does he have double dew claws? Just wonder cause his back feet looked a little funky for a second lol


Thanks! He is almost 8 months old. Yes double dew claws are in the breed standard


----------



## Sandakat

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. You MUST post lots of agility pics.

You make me want to call the breeder and say, "I want one from the 2016 breeding". (That little maneuver would not go over well on the home front, but I so want to do it.)


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. You MUST post lots of agility pics.
> 
> You make me want to call the breeder and say, "I want one from the 2016 breeding". (That little maneuver would not go over well on the home front, but I so want to do it.)


Thanks! Hehe it will totally be worth the wait though!


----------



## jade5280

Can you tell that he likes eating snow?


----------



## jade5280

I love having a dog with built in recall. I can’t get more than 20ft from him! Haha.


----------



## Inga

Oh my goodness, I am missing so much not being on here. HE IS GORGEOUS!!! That face, those eyes. I love him. Congratulations! I see you said you will be running agility with him? Awesome! Can't wait to see the photos from that.


----------



## jade5280

Inga said:


> Oh my goodness, I am missing so much not being on here. HE IS GORGEOUS!!! That face, those eyes. I love him. Congratulations! I see you said you will be running agility with him? Awesome! Can't wait to see the photos from that.


Thanks! We are starting a beginner agility class next Monday. Looking forward to it! We are also doing IPO foundations right now which is taking up a lot of our time.


----------



## Inga

jade5280 said:


> Thanks! We are starting a beginner agility class next Monday. Looking forward to it! We are also doing IPO foundations right now which is taking up a lot of our time.



Hope you will post videos of the IPO training.


----------



## DogtorWho15

jade5280 said:


> Thanks! He is almost 8 months old. Yes double dew claws are in the breed standard



Hm I didnt know that 
He looks like a very happy boy in the snow LOL!


Also just curious, how did you get his name?


----------



## jade5280

Inga said:


> Hope you will post videos of the IPO training.


 We are just in the very beginning stages, working on engagement and building drive. We won't do any real protection stuff with a helper until later. Going to be starting tracking in the spring. Will be sure to get videos as we progress!


DogtorWho15 said:


> Hm I didnt know that
> He looks like a very happy boy in the snow LOL!
> 
> 
> Also just curious, how did you get his name?


Panzer means armour and was also the name of German tanks in World War II.


----------



## parapluie

He has such a sweet face!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

He just keeps getting more handsome. I can't wait to see him full grown.


----------



## DogtorWho15

jade5280 said:


> We are just in the very beginning stages, working on engagement and building drive. We won't do any real protection stuff with a helper until later. Going to be starting tracking in the spring. Will be sure to get videos as we progress!
> 
> Panzer means armour and was also the name of German tanks in World War II.


Wow that is very cool! I think it fits the breed and him pretty well


----------



## jade5280

A few pics. 9 months old 75lbs about 25.5". 

We are going to a Beauceron Nosework clinic tomorrow, April 8th will be a Beauceron agility trial (Panzer won't be competing), and our next show is April 10th! 

We are currently still working on IPO foundations, taking a CGC class, and just finishing up beginners agility.


----------



## Sandakat

Yay, Panzer pics! He is really getting big.

How do you find the time to do all of that stuff with him?


----------



## Canyx

Handsome man! I also just noticed and love that he kept his double dew claws on the back. Is it common for breeders to retain those in this breed?


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> Yay, Panzer pics! He is really getting big.
> 
> How do you find the time to do all of that stuff with him?


His growth has slowed down a lot, but it's still steady. I don't think he's going to get overly huge though. Haha I don't know I just like getting out of the house!



Canyx said:


> Handsome man! I also just noticed and love that he kept his double dew claws on the back. Is it common for breeders to retain those in this breed?


Yes it's a disqualification if they don't have double rear dew claws. The dew claws are never removed and sometimes they have double dews on front and back. Even people who do SAR keep the dews, but they usually tape them down.


----------



## BeeKay

He is such a handsome dog! I had never heard of Beaucerons before you got Panzer. I can't get over what a good looking dog he is!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

He is starting to look all grown up in the face! You sure are doing a heck of a lot with him.. I bet it is a lot of fun for you both.


----------



## jade5280

BeeKay said:


> He is such a handsome dog! I had never heard of Beaucerons before you got Panzer. I can't get over what a good looking dog he is!


Thank you!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> He is starting to look all grown up in the face! You sure are doing a heck of a lot with him.. I bet it is a lot of fun for you both.


 Yeah he still has baby face sometimes . We are having a lot of fun. I feel bad because I'm not doing much with the hounds, but Panzer is just so much easier and more fun to do training stuff with because he actually cares what I have to say haha.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Panzer is looking both handsome and grown! And wow, all those activities! Seems like fun


----------

